# Paint code?



## kmingon (Aug 28, 2008)

I have a white 2003 350z, this baby was in almost mint condition! Some one decided to do a little bump, scrape and run on my rear fender. I tried to find a paint code for my friend who is going to paint mycar. Does anyone know where it is?

Thanks!:idhitit::loser:


----------

